# Vaping style 2022 ECIGSSA poll



## Silver

*Vaping style poll for 2022*

What is your current Vaping style?

MTL or DL?
or both?

If both, which do you do more?

Please answer the poll by choosing which option is most appropriate for you
And feel free to add comments below or if your vaping style has changed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

I am MTL only

started Vaping in 2013 as MTL with Twisp
then slowly included DL
was dual MTL DL for several years
about 3y ago, I switched back to MTL exclusively. For some reason , DL made me cough for a while and I switched
im happy about it and haven’t gone back to DL

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Timwis

Both but mainly MTL!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin

A year ago I was on mostly MTL, with RDL always close at hand. The last couple of months MTL took the back burner. Now mostly RDL with MTL on the side on weekends. Never took a liking to full blown powerhouse DL, 45W max with a nice restricted vape just works for me. I do dable with a MTL tank and a DL coil with open airflow now and again too, just to keep me trapped between both worlds and confuse the hell out of the Mrs... "Why do you blow so much clouds on a MTL tank???"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

DarthBranMuffin said:


> A year ago I was on mostly MTL, with RDL always close at hand. The last couple of months MTL took the back burner. Now mostly RDL with MTL on the side on weekends. Never took a liking to full blown powerhouse DL, 45W max with a nice restricted vape just works for me. I do dable with a MTL tank and a DL coil with open airflow now and again too, just to keep me trapped between both worlds and confuse the hell out of the Mrs... "Why do you blow so much clouds on a MTL tank???"



lovely!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

MTL for many years with the Cyclone RDA on an REO and slowly drilled the Cyclone hole bigger! Now RDL on a 0.4 ohm coil at 28 watts! Bazninga!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168

DL and the occasional RDL for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33

baksteen8168 said:


> DL and the occasional RDL for me.


DL for me always. Never managed to make friends with MTL.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi

I do most of my vaping, around 90% of it, in the grey zone, (_is it RDL or Loose MTL_), and around 10% on true airy DL ... Not dissimilar to when I smoked, having an occasional cigar .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked

I used to DL only, but now I DL & MTL, mostly the latter. I find MTL more cost-effective as I use less juice.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stranger

For the past 3 years I have veered away from MTL and have found that my daily vape is RDL. Finding that tanks like the Intake single and Dvarw DL clones fit that need very well.

I do like to DL when I play with my squonks and RDA's and DIY juices. I can no longer do the mouth to lung vape and wonder some times how I managed to do it for so long.

OH I know, my wife reminds me often. Stubborn old bastard comes to mind.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Angelskeeper

DL only.
Once in a blue moon I'll try RDL, but it never sticks, DL all the way!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Silver

Small sample size
but the results are still interesting

so far about 50:50 in terms of MTL vs DL slant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## zadiac

DL exclusively for me.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

Mostly MTL and RDL. Mostly pods nowadays. 
Still got a DL setup with me everyday filled with MTL juice on a very low setting from 5w to 15w

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

I started off my vape journey on DL all the way, and I still love my Zeus X tanks, but I find myself using them less with time. Mostly MTL now, with occasional DL.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver

After 37 votes, still pretty much even 
about 50:50 MTL vs DL slant

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Last year, the same poll was about 63% slanted to DL

good to see MTL improving this year
lots of good MTL gear probably having a lot to do with it
small sample size but still, interesting nonetheless

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blujeenz

Silver said:


> Last year, the same poll was about 63% slanted to DL
> 
> good to see MTL improving this year
> lots of good MTL gear probably having a lot to do with it
> small sample size but still, interesting nonetheless


IMO it probably correlates to the amount of pod systems and disposables that have emerged on the market, together with the new vapers that have changed over from smoking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Silver

blujeenz said:


> IMO it probably correlates to the amount of pod systems and disposables that have emerged on the market, together with the new vapers that have changed over from smoking.



agreed and if the sample was much bigger then I think we would certainly see the stats skewed by the disposables

but in this poll, it’s primarily us enthusiasts. So I doubt it’s many newer vapers

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stranger

Immediately a debate that ZX14 and myself have on a regular basis is the amount of juice usage. He is mind boggled when I tell him on a good month I do 600 ml, a really good month (for me) I can do 800 ml trying out new recipes.

There is a cost attached to RDL and DL. ZX14 can't get through a single bottle of 60 ml in a month and it's not like he does not vape, he does but he is strictly MTL

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

Stranger said:


> Immediately a debate that ZX14 and myself have on a regular basis is the amount of juice usage. He is mind boggled when I tell him on a good month I do 600 ml, a really good month (for me) I can do 800 ml trying out new recipes.
> 
> There is a cost attached to RDL and DL. ZX14 can't get through a single bottle of 60 ml in a month and it's not like he does not vape, he does but he is strictly MTL


I used to vape about 200ml on MTL setups. Now with refillable pods I use about 40ml juice a week(7days)

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Doug1170

Mostly MTL but I have a few dl tanks I sometimes use

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zx14

Yeah, but I don’t do clouds!

strictly MTL

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru

After 6 years of mostly MTL vaping, I found myself drifting slowly towards DL over the last 6 months. Now I’m doing more RDL and DL than MTL.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## ivc_mixer

I've tried MTL and it did not work for me, but then again I use to vape DL with my air intakes open to the max, so moving from that to MTL was probably not a wise choice. These days I would not say I RDL as such, but my air intake is only about halfway open, so slowly moving towards RDL. Did try a puff from someone's Blotto RTA the other day and compared to about a year ago it does not feel like I was an asthmatic sucking through a half-closed straw anymore so maybe one of these days I will venture into RDL and get myself a Dvarw or such. Maybe. One of these days.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Grand Guru said:


> After 6 years of mostly MTL vaping, I found myself drifting slowly towards DL over the last 6 months. Now I’m doing more RDL and DL than MTL.



interesting @Grand Guru 
assume you dropped the Nic strength quite a bit?
did your flavours change too?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Grand Guru

Silver said:


> interesting @Grand Guru
> assume you dropped the Nic strength quite a bit?
> did your flavours change too?


I have been alternsting 0 and 1mg Nic even in MTL over the last 3 years!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mzr

DL from the word go tried mtl but just can't closest is rdl with the dwarv and that will be for a day okay not full day though love my rdas too much and squonk devices

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

If you haven’t voted on the poll at the top of this thread, please do
lets try get the number of voters up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks to those who’ve voted
After 51 votes we’ve gone to about 60% DL slanted

Reactions: Like 1


----------

